# Nice surprise snow



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 28, 2010)

I got up this morning and put on the weather channel and they said a few snow showers and flurries today.  Now I have an inch of snow at my house, I'm happy to have my white lawn back.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep. This caught a lot of people off guard. My usual 55 minute commute took 2 hours and 35 minutes... :angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Got a solid inch here.  Interstate 78 had to be shut down because of all the accidents.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> Yep. This caught a lot of people off guard. My usual 55 minute commute took 2 hours and 35 minutes... :angry:



I turned around after an hour.  I was about 1/4 of the way into my commute when I made the call.  Time to start a fire.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Time to start a fire.


I wish.  My schedule today is way to busy.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I wish.  My schedule today is way to busy.



+1:-x     I had about an inch onthe ground for my walk to the train. THe problem is when I see that all I want to do is ski.   I hope some of it makes its way north where it can really do some good.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 28, 2010)

"Nice" is relative. In NE they wouldn't think twice about a couple of inches. Here in the flatlands, however:

"*Snow causes slick roads, accidents across N.J.*
***'We pretty much got slammed all over,' Caravela said. 'No injuries to my knowledge, just a lot of people sliding into one another'***"
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/morning_snow_causes_slick_road.html  (with pic of Route 80)


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 28, 2010)

legalskier said:


> "Nice" is relative. In NE they wouldn't think twice about a couple of inches. Here in the flatlands, however:
> 
> "*Snow causes slick roads, accidents across N.J.*
> ***'We pretty much got slammed all over,' Caravela said. 'No injuries to my knowledge, just a lot of people sliding into one another'***"
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/01/morning_snow_causes_slick_road.html  (with pic of Route 80)



I'm surprised they showed I-80.  I-78 seems to be much more accident prone.  That picture is just to the west of me and while slow this morning it wasn't too bad.  They actually handle snow pretty well in this part of New Jersey.  South of here is another story.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

it wasnt the amount, it was the timing.  it fell and froze into a layer of just thin ice here.  91 wasnt that bad but i slid all the way from the exit ramp practically to my desk.  i went through one intersection cause its a downhill into it and there was simply no stopping.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 28, 2010)

Just started. It'll be nice to cover up all the grass again.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> it wasnt the amount, it was the timing.  it fell and froze into a layer of just thin ice here.  91 wasnt that bad but i slid all the way from the exit ramp practically to my desk.  i went through one intersection cause its a downhill into it and there was simply no stopping.



Slid to your desk. Classic! :lol:

I tried to take a side road to get around a line of traffic heading into the city. WRONG answer. I found myself sliding down a hill. About halfway into my slide I noticed two cars at the bottom of the hill in peoples' yard. Then to my left I see a car slide past me into a telephone pole. He must have just missed me. I stayed calm and thought back 20 years to driving class. Pump the brakes! (I don't have antilocks). I was in 4WD and in 1st gear so I quickly regained control. Evetually made my way back to the main road and crawled into work with the rest of the idiots. :lol: I'm watching the radar and will get the F out of dodge before those squalls hit this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice surprise indeed (except for the traveling issues).  I just wish I could go skiing instead of working... :smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 28, 2010)

our lawn was solid white even after the monsoons -- but i've got about a foot in the yard now  4inches down last nite lite fluffy pow  with 7 inches to go . BUT the winds r gonna howl and the temps will be below zero . looks like sunday is the first decent ski day --we'll see 

Sure is nice to see the storm  right now its pretty warm but this afternoon the Arctic express arrives


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Sun is out now.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty good burst of snow coming through right now.  Looks like we might get back what we lost during the mid day hours.  Winds picking up as well.  

Going to take a nap as I feel like I am coming down with something.  Gotta get better for the weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not giving up hope on earning turns at the large hill near my house.  All I need is a moderate snowfall (+5") on top of a solid base.  If we end up getting 4" total out of this storm, the cold this weekend should satisfy the base part.


----------

